# Kim Kardashian hat die Scheidung eingereicht!



## Mandalorianer (31 Okt. 2011)

*Kim Kardashian hat die Scheidung eingereicht !!!
​*

Nicht länger als 72 Tage ging diese Ehe “schlecht”. Tatsächlich sind Kim Kardashian und Kris Humphries kein Paar mehr. Bald sind sie auch nicht mehr Mann und Frau. Das bestätigte auch schon Ryan Seacrest, E! Entertainment Anchorman und Produzent von “Keeping Up with the Kardashians” über Twitter: “Ja, Kim wird diesen Morgen die Scheidung einreichen. Ich habe mit ihr gesprochen.”

Kim hat Star-Anwältin Laura Wasser angeheuert und die Scheidungsdokumente bereits im Gericht eingereicht. Kim hatte einen Ehevertrag mit Kris. Der kurvige Reality-Star hat die üblichen “unüberbrückbaren Differenzen” als Scheidungsgrund angeben. Als Trennungs-Datum ist der 31. Oktober 2011 in den Dokumenten eingetragen.

Am Wochenende habe Kim auf ihrer Halloween-Party in New York stark gelangweilt gewirkt. Von Kris war übrigens keine Spur. Kim sei den ganzen Abend mit ihrem Handy beschäftigt gewesen, statt sich um ihre Gäste zu kümmern. Sie tanzte und lachte überhaupt nicht, so ein Beobachter.

Diese Scheidungs-News kommen eher weniger als mehr überraschend. In den letzten Wochen gab es bereits Gerüchte, dass sich Kim scheiden lassen wolle. Schon kurz nach der Eheschließung gab es eine erste Krise.

Kardashian, die angeblich ein Vermögen von mehr als 35 Millionen Dollar auf dem Konto hat, soll vor der Hochzeit auf Nummer sicher gegangen sein und einen Ehevertrag abgeschlossen haben.

Außerdem sei Basketballer Kris nur Kims zweite Wahl gewesen, wie kürzlich ans Tageslicht kam . Wie Kritiker längst unkten, handelte es sich hier offenbar einzig und allein um eine Fake-Beziehung, mit der sich gut Kohle scheffeln ließ. Oder Kris wollte den Babydeal nicht mehr mitmachen .


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## steven91 (31 Okt. 2011)

wie vorhersehbar


----------



## Storm_Animal (1 Nov. 2011)

Die braucht ja zwei Scheidungen, eine für ihren dicken Arsch und eine für sich selber  :WOW:


----------



## Chamser81 (1 Nov. 2011)

Was für eine Schlampe!

Aber geil ist sie ja schon!


----------



## tommie3 (2 Nov. 2011)

Und ich hab geglaubt das ist die wahre grosse Liebe!


----------



## Punisher (2 Nov. 2011)

tommie3 schrieb:


> Und ich hab geglaubt das ist die wahre grosse Liebe!



Gibts bei Promis doch gar nicht


----------



## danielxD (2 Nov. 2011)

Na zum Glück, den sonst hätten wir die immer mit ihren Kerl gesehen


----------



## comatron (3 Nov. 2011)

Da hat sie die hirntoten Dödel dieser Welt mal so richtig abgezockt. Wer solche Parasiten noch irgendwie gut findet, dem kann wohl auch kein Psychater mehr helfen.


----------



## Magni (3 Nov. 2011)

oh wie unerwartet *gähn*


----------

